# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  10 Jahre Prostatakrebs  -  ein Rückblick

## helmut (i)

*Einleitung:*

Heute vor 10 Jahren, am 17.05.2000, erhielt ich die Diagnose Prostatakrebs.

Dieses Jubiläum ist für mich Anlass, einen Rückblick auf diesen Zeitraum zu verfassen. 
Bewusst verzichte ich dabei auf die Aufzählung der Details über Diagnosen, Therapien und Verlauf; deren chronologische Darstellung ist im Profil einsehbar. 

Vielmehr drängt es mich, einmal das subjektive Erleben und die psychische Komponente in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Ich habe gelernt, dass es ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Krankheitsbewältigung sein kann, Gefühle und Schwächen zuzulassen (und darüber zu reden!), anstatt sie zu unterdrücken.

Ich bin im Allgemeinen sehr rational orientiert; ich frage nach Ursache und Wirkung und kann mit Erklärungen wenig anfangen, die ein reinesGlauben erfordern. 

Aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Gedanken und Gefühle Einfluss auf körperliche Vorgänge haben können und zwar sowohl im positiven als auch im negativen Sinn.

In einem von Männern dominierten Forum finden diese Faktoren wenig Beachtung, denn Männer wollen keine Schwäche zeigen. Wohl gibt es das Unterforum PK und Psyche, aber es ist relativ wenig frequentiert. Bezeichnenderweise sind dort (anteilig) mehr Frauen vertreten. 

Ich gebe zu, dass ich bisher auch kaum darin gelesen habe; aber ich werde diese Zeilen dort einstellen, um mein Anliegen zu betonen. 


*Die Psyche des Mannes*


Ein Mann muss stark sein; er hat Schwierigkeiten, Gefühle zu zeigen, noch weniger gelingt es ihm, Schwächen einzuräumen. 

Dies betrifft auch den Umgang mit dem eigenen Körper. Er hat zu funktionieren, etwaige Beschwerden werden ignoriert. Wozu zum Arzt gehen, etwa gar zu einem Urologen? Es ist doch alles in Ordnung, wenigstens fast..!

Wir Männer sind offensichtlich noch immer in archaischen Vorstellungsmustern gefangen. 
Unsere Vorfahren mussten jagen, töten und in ihrer kurzen Lebensspanne möglichst viele Kinder zeugen. Dies waren die Attribute ihrer Stärke, um das Überleben der Sippe und damit den Fortbestand der Menschheit zu sichern.

Leistung wird längst nach ganz anderen Kriterien bewertet, der Existenzkampf findet heute auf völlig anderen Ebenen statt. Er basiert nicht mehr auf physischer Kraft, Robustheit und Fruchtbarkeit, sondern verlangt Wissen, Kreativität und Anpassungsfähigkeit.

Warum ist es so schwierig, diese Eigenschaften auch im Umgang mit der Erkrankung 
einzusetzen?

Physiologisch-funktionelle Störungen als Begleiterscheinungen von Emotionen und Konflikten werden von der psychosomatischen Medizin längst anerkannt.

Zitat aus Wikipedia:

_Ein Stiefkind der psychosomatischen Medizin ist die psychosomatische Urologie. Im Bereich der Uro-Genital-Organe mit der gleichzeitigen Funktion als Ausscheidungs-, Fortpflanzungs- und Lustorgan besteht ein komplexes Geflecht von möglichen funktionellen Störungen und es gibt dort Ansatzpunkte für psychosomatische Störungen und Schmerzsyndrome. Nur relativ wenige Spezialisten befassen sich mit dieser Materie._

Könnte es sein, dass die Diagnose Prostatakrebs einen Mann tiefer trifft als viele andere Erkrankungen, weil sie das emotionale und biologische Zentrum seiner Männlichkeit gefährdet?

Ist es nicht verständlich, dass diese Diagnose irrationale Ängste und Spannungen auslöst, welche das weitere Vorgehen  z u s ä t z l i c h  erschweren?

Besteht andererseits eine Chance darin, den schwierigen Weg besser zu bewältigen, wenn man sich diese Problematik bewusst macht und versucht, sie durch eine andere Bewertung zu entschärfen?

10 Jahre Umgang mit dem Prostatakrebs haben mich zu der Überzeugung gebracht, dass der mentale und psychische Umgang mit der Erkrankung eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle spielt. 

Information, Wissen und konsequentes Handeln sind von zentraler Bedeutung, aber auch das Annehmen der Krankheit spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Die Einsicht, dass es sich um eine Schwäche des eigenen Körpers und nicht um den Angriff eines imaginären Feindes handelt, kann von Vorteil sein. 

Es sollte dem Mann heute eigentlich möglich sein, etwas aufmerksamer und sensibler mit seinem Körper umzugehen, ohne zu befürchten, deshalb als Schwächling oder Versager zu gelten. Die offene Aussprache mit dem Partner, mit der Familie und mit dem Arzt über Nöte und Ängste würde die Psyche entlasten. In schwierigen Fällen könnte professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch genommen werden.

Von großer Bedeutung wäre es auch, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass sich ein gewisses Umdenken in der Öffentlichkeit durchsetzt. Rechtzeitige Vorsorge könnte viel Leid ersparen.

Sicher gibt es große Unterschiede je nach Mentalität, Alter und Lebens  Situation. Ich bin mir auch der Tatsache bewusst, dass es viele Betroffene gibt, die wesentlich härter getroffen wurden, als es bei mir der Fall war.


*Diagnose:*

Auch ich war damals ein Vorsorge  Muffel und ging erst auf Drängen meiner Frau zum Urologen. Mein Wissensstand war gleich Null; ich hatte kaum eine Ahnung, welche Funktion die Prostata eigentlich hat.

Ich war 70 Jahre alt, in gutem Allgemeinzustand und bereits seit 10 Jahren in einem erfüllten Ruhestand lebend, ausgefüllt mit Hobbys, vielen Reisen und einer harmonischen Ehe.

Die Diagnose war ein brutaler Schock, der zunächst tiefe Verzweiflung und Hilflosigkeit auslöste. Die Intensität unserer Beziehung verstärkte den Schmerz; das sorgenfreie Leben schien zu Ende, die Zukunft zeigte sich düster und drohend.

Überraschenderweise wandelte sich diese Lähmung relativ rasch in eine erstaunliche Aktivität. Ich wollte alles über die Krankheit und über Therapie  Möglichkeiten wissen.

Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keinen Zugang zum Internet hatte, kaufte ich mir Bücher, besuchte Vorträge und Veranstaltungen und begann eine umfangreiche Arzt  Odyssee.
3 Monate lang besuchte ich Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten, Radiologen, Internisten, Naturheilkundler und Kliniken, meist mit einem umfangreichen Fragenkatalog, der in einigen Fällen dazu führte, dass ich nach einiger Zeit mehr oder weniger höflich hinauskomplimentiert wurde.

Aus heutiger Sicht finde ich es außerordentlich interessant, welche Energie durch den Schock der Diagnose ausgelöst wurde. Ohne diesen Schub hätte ich wohl kaum zu dem Weg gefunden, den ich gegangen bin.


*Information, Kommunikation*

Ein gewisses Verständnis für Anatomie, diagnostische und therapeutische Möglichkeiten ist unverzichtbare Voraussetzung für eine Erfolg versprechende Strategie.

Das Wissen hilft dem Ratsuchenden, zum mündigen Patienten zu werden. 
Dieser ist imstande, mit dem Arzt auf einer anderen Ebene zu diskutieren, Empfehlungen 
zu bewerten, Entscheidungen zu treffen und Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Der Weg dorthin ist langwierig und steinig.

Bei einem Symposium in Heidelberg lernte ich Uwe Peters kennen, einen Vorkämpfer für den 
mündigen Patienten. Durch seine Anregung bekam ich Kontakt mit Christian Ligensa, der mir in der nachfolgenden Zeit äußerst wertvolle Hilfestellung bot. Es war für mich sehr beeindruckend, mit einem Mann zu korrespondieren, der über ein enormes Wissen verfügte, intensive Kontakte nach den USA hatte und mit der DHB nach Leibowitz eine hier völlig neue Form der Therapie vertrat. Christian verschaffte mir viele wichtige Informationen und beantwortete mit großer Geduld und enormem Zeitaufwand zahllose Fragen. Mangels Internet geschah  dies entweder mit Briefpost (!) oder am Telefon. 
Dafür bin ich heute noch sehr dankbar.

Im Alter von 73 saß ich erstmals vor einem Bildschirm und empfand es als ein Erlebnis, als das farbige Logo von Windows erschien. Ich erkannte, welche Chancen ich bisher versäumt hatte und bemühte mich intensiv, dies nachzuholen. Mein erster Auftritt im BPS  Forum am 02.07.2003 machte mich ein wenig stolz; aus heutiger Sicht klingt dies lächerlich, aber es war eben ein erster, wichtiger Schritt zu einer völlig neuen Art der Information und Kommunikation, der ich sehr, sehr viel zu verdanken habe.

Ich finde, die Arbeit des BPS und der Forumsbetreiber ist von unschätzbarem Wert für viele Betroffene und findet auf einem Niveau statt, welches anderweitig wohl kaum zu finden sein dürfte. 

(Wenn es dazwischen mal Ausrutscher in Form von Aggressionen gibt, so landen wir beim Ausgangsthema Mentalität und Emotionen. Es sollte berücksichtigt werden, dass hier zum Teil Schwerbetroffene diskutieren, die gelegentlich ein Ventil brauchen.)

Neben dem Gedankenaustausch im Forum und den zahlreichen Gesprächen mit meiner Frau möchte ich noch eine Form der gedanklichen Auseinandersetzung mit der Krankheit erwähnen, die mir von Anfang an hilfreich war:  Das  S c h r e i b e n !

Es zwingt zur Konzentration, erleichtert das Verständnis komplexer Zusammenhänge, 
hilft, das Denken in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken und schafft Klarheit für Entscheidungen.
Ich betrachte es als eine Art Bestandsaufnahme, die erforderlich ist, um eine Bilanz zu erstellen.

So habe ich im Lauf der Zeit eine ganze Menge an Gedanken Informationen und Empfindungen niedergeschrieben. Vieles davon landete in der Schublade, aber der Weg
war das Ziel.


*Dreifache Hormonblockade*

Diese Therapie verfolgt den Ansatz, den für Krebszellen Wachstums fördernden Einfluss von Testosteron auf 3 verschiedene Arten medikamentös zu unterbinden:

Unterbindung der körpereigenen Testosteron - Bildung
Blockieren der Hormonrezeptoren in der Prostata
Unterbindung der Umwandlung von Testosteron in das weitaus aktivere Dihydrotestosteron.

Dieses Therapiekonzept wird von dem amerikanischen Prostata  Onkologen Dr. Leibowitz propagiert, ist auf 13 Monate ausgelegt und war in Deutschland relativ neu. 
Als Primärtherapie galt sie als experimentell, hatte aber den Vorteil, dass anschließend jede weitere Therapie  Option offen blieb. 

Diese Therapie belastete mich stark; ich litt unter extremer Müdigkeit, Antriebslosigkeit, Kraftverlust, Muskelabbau, Gelenkschmerzen und Gewichtszunahme. 

Deutliche Auswirkungen gab es auch im mentalen und emotionalen Bereich. Konzentrationsfähigkeit und geistige Aktivität waren deutlich eingeschränkt. Entschlüsse zu fassen, kostete mehr Energie und ihre Umsetzung mehr Zeit. Wahrnehmungs- und Empfindungsvermögen waren gedämpft. Die Gefühle waren flacher geworden und einer gewissen Gleichgültigkeit gewichen. Das Interessen  Spektrum wurde deutlich kleiner. Hobbys wie Lesen und Musizieren verloren an Bedeutung; Pläne für Reisen, die das Leben vorher ungeheuer bereichert hatten, mussten aufs Eis gelegt werden.

Eines der schönsten Dinge im männlichen Leben, das andere Geschlecht, hatte seinen Reiz verloren. Wenn auch die körperliche Komponente im Alter an Bedeutung verliert, so ist doch gerade in einer guten Beziehung, die wir seit mehr als 40 Jahren praktizierten, die Freude aneinander und miteinander ein äußerst wichtiges und belebendes Element.

Es gab Tiefpunkte (z.B. einen Sturz mit Gesichtsverletzungen), wo ich alles satt hatte 
und aufgeben wollte. In solchen Situationen fühlte ich mich hilflos, ausgezehrt, leer.

Es ist einfach nicht vorstellbar, wie ein Mann ohne Testosteron sich fühlt!

Doch die Disziplin und die Aussicht auf Besserung nach Therapie  Ende siegten und auch hierbei waren mir Gespräche, die liebevolle Anteilnahme meiner Frau und die Taktik, sich den Frust von der Seele  zu schreiben, hilfreich.

Die ersehnte Besserung war ein langwieriger Prozess, begleitet von vielen unterstützenden Maßnahmen. Ambulante Reha, Feldenkrais, Darmsanierung, häusliche Gymnastik, Fitness -Studio, Sauna, Wandern und Ernährungsdisziplin führten zunehmend wieder zu einem Körpergefühl, Kraftzuwachs und Wohlbefinden.

Auch die Seele erholte sich langsam; ich setzte mich wieder an meinen Flügel, begann wieder zu lesen und sah die Welt vor allem auch meine Frau(!)  wieder mit anderen Augen.

Die konsequente Verfolgung des Ziels lohnte sich; nach annähernd einem halben Jahr war 
ich wieder fast der Alte.


*Rückschlag, Neuorientierung*

Leider brachte die Therapie keinen dauerhaften Erfolg.

Rund 3 Jahre nach Abschluss der DHB sah ich mich durch steigende PSA  Werte zu 
erneuter Diagnostik veranlasst. Die Ergebnisse waren deutlich genug, um Handlungsbedarf anzuzeigen.

Enttäuschung und Zweifel an der Richtigkeit der ursprünglichen Entscheidung waren die zwangsläufige Folge. Ein leichter Trost war der Gedanke, 3 Jahre gewonnen zu haben.

Es war auch nicht zu übersehen, dass die ursprünglichen Prognosen und Erwartungen zu optimistisch waren und in der Zwischenzeit einige Korrekturen erfahren mussten. Auch die Akzeptanz als Primärtherapie durch die Ärzte war sehr mangelhaft. Im BPS  Forum gab es über einen längeren Zeitraum heftige Diskussionen pro und contra DHB.

Was sollte ich tun?

Die Fortsetzung der Leibowitzschen Strategie mit verstärkter Angiogenese  Hemmung schien mir nicht akzeptabel, da sie in hohem Maß experimentellen Charakter hat und eine lebenslange Einnahme von Medikamenten mit unübersehbaren Nebenwirkungen erfordert hätte. Diesen Weg wollte ich nicht gehen.

Denkbare Optionen waren: Zweitzyklus einer Hormonblockade, Operation oder Strahlentherapie.

Eine erneute Hormonblockade wollte ich wegen der beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen vermeiden, eine Operation hatte ich von Anfang an abgelehnt, da eines der relativ häufig auftretenden Symptome (vor allem im fortgeschrittenen Alter) Inkontinenz ist.

So blieb die Strahlentherapie, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, das Problem damit in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Da sie in vielen Varianten, Kombinationen und Modalitäten durchgeführt wird, begann erneut ein schwieriger und aufwändiger Informationsprozess über Standorte, Geräteausstattung, Technik und Erfahrungswerte.

Mit dieser Suche war ich fast ein Vierteljahr lang intensiv beschäftigt. 
Ich korrespondierte und telefonierte mit vielen Kliniken und Therapiezentren; einige davon suchte ich persönlich auf.

Schließlich entschied ich mich für eine intensistätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie im Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg. Diese Art der Bestrahlung erschien mir als die beste Form, ein Maximum an Erfolgschancen mit einem Minimum an Nebenwirkungen zu erreichen und im DKFZ hatte man die längste Erfahrung damit.


*Intensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie:*

Ganz im Gegensatz zur DHB brachte die im Herbst 2004 durchgeführte IMRT in Heidelberg nur sehr wenige belastende Nebenwirkungen. Sie beschränkten sich auf zeitweise Müdigkeit und verstärkten Harndrang durch eine Reizung der Blase.

Im Übrigen empfanden meine Frau und ich sowohl den Aufenthalt wie auch die Therapie als rundum positives Erlebnis.

Wir wohnten in einer sehr angenehmen Ferienwohnung in reizvoller Lage. In den ersten Wochen hatten wir traumhaftes Herbstwetter und liefen täglich am Neckar oder in der Umgebung. So fühlten wir uns fast wie im Urlaub.

Auch die Therapie verlief unter äußerst günstigen Umständen. Im DKFZ herrschte eine überaus patientenfreundliche Atmosphäre; überall spürte man Kompetenz, Freundlichkeit und eine hervorragende Organisation. 

Es klingt sonderbar, aber ich habe mich dort richtig wohl gefühlt. 
Dies entsprang vermutlich der Überzeugung, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort 
zu sein.

Durch die intensitätsmodulierte Strahlentherapie lässt sich eine deutliche Verbesserung der Dosisverteilung erreichen. Mit ihr ist es möglich, die Intensität der Strahlendosis innerhalb eines Bestrahlungsfeldes zu verändern (modulieren).

Bei der Bestrahlung ergibt sich durch die Überlagerung mehrerer aus verschiedenen Richtungen eingestrahlter Felder an jedem Punkt des Tumors durch Überschneidung der Strahlenbündel und Addition ihrer Intensitäten die gewünschte Dosis. In anderen Bereichen ergibt sich durch Abblenden eine deutlich geringere Dosis.

Dadurch werden die Risikoorgane deutlich geschont und es ist möglich, mit einer höheren Dosis zu bestrahlen. Damit verbessert sich die Aussicht auf ein kuratives Ergebnis.

Die intensive Vorbereitung erweckte auch das Interesse für die komplexe Technik der Bestrahlung; an Ort und Stelle hatte ich Zeit und Gelegenheit, dies noch zu vertiefen.

Es entwickelte sich ein guter Kontakt zu einem der führenden Ärzte, der mir viele Informationen zur Verfügung stellte und ich verfasste einen ausführlichen Bericht über Entwicklung, Technik und Ergebnisse der IMRT. So konnte ich in Heidelberg nicht nur eine positive Therapie  Erfahrung, sondern auch Bereicherung durch interessante Anregungen und Einblicke gewinnen.

Ein weiterer, sehr produktiver Kontakt entwickelte sich mit einem Chefarzt der Radioonkologie in einer anderen Klinik, der mir  obwohl ich nicht sein Patient war  - viele Fragen in umfangreicher Korrespondenz mit großer Geduld beantwortete. Seine ausführlichen Kommentare zeigen ein hohes Engagement für moderne radioonkologische Maßnahmen, welche den Patienten nur wenig belasten und absolut operationsidentische Resultate erzielen.

Mein Bericht über die durchgeführte IMRT in Heidelberg ist bei KISP unter Texte/Therapie - Erfahrungen abrufbar.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ni_IMRT_V2.pdf

Dieser Bericht und andere Kontakte führten in den nachfolgenden Jahren dazu, dass sich Hunderte von Patienten bei mir meldeten, welche sich für diese moderne Form der Strahlentherapie interessierten. (Einer kam aus Australien!) Später gab es auch zahlreiche Rückmeldung von Männern, welche die IMRT durchgeführt hatten und Erfahrungen austauschen wollten.

Es war ein gutes Gefühl, Ratsuchenden ein klein wenig helfen zu können. 


*Die Rolle des Partners*.

Der Partner leidet in einem Maß mit, welches wohl meist nicht genügend gewürdigt wird.

Zunächst war die Diagnose ein brutaler Schock, dann die gemeinsamen Bemühungen 
um Entscheidungen und die Begleitung der Therapien ein schwieriger Weg.

Einzelne Phasen, so z.B. während der DHB brachten eine enorme Belastung, gerade in einer guten Beziehung. Meine Frau litt unsagbar darunter, dass ich zum Neutrum wurde. Sie berichtete mir hinterher, dass ich regelrecht durch sie hindurchgeschaut habe. Der tägliche Umgang mit einem Ehemann, der sich so sehr verändert hatte, erforderte unendlich viel Geduld, Kraft und Liebe.

Gleichzeitig erfuhr ich durch meine Frau wertvolle Hilfe in vielen Situationen. 
Wir führten immer wieder stundenlange Gespräche, die mir Erleichterung brachten und in vielen Fällen das Verständnis und Entscheidungen erleichterten. 

Es war eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass meine Frau mich bei allen wichtigen Terminen begleitete und beim Arzt neben mir saß; dies erleichterte die nachträgliche Rekonstruktion des Gesprächs und ermöglichte es, Missverständnisse zu korrigieren.
Auch die 9 Wochen Therapiezeit in Heidelberg verbrachten wir gemeinsam.

Für diese Unterstützung in einer schweren Zeit bin ich unendlich dankbar und ich kann der Versuchung nicht widerstehen, hier ein paar Zeilen einzufügen, welche ich kürzlich anlässlich unserer Goldenen Hochzeit verfasst habe..


Der mit Abstand wertvollste Bereich in meinem Leben ist die nun seit 50 Jahren währende, äußerst harmonische Ehe. 

Ein halbes Jahrhundert mit einem geliebten Menschen zusammen zu sein und mit ihm alles zu teilen  Hoffnungen, Erwartungen, Freude, Erfolg, aber auch Enttäuschungen und Schmerz  dies ist eine Erfüllung, welche vielen Paaren heute nicht vergönnt ist. 

Lange Jahre intensiver Verliebtheit,  eine wunderschöne Zeit mit den Kindern und eine ausgefüllte Zeit gemeinsamen Schaffens wurden ergänzt durch einen 20jährigen Ruhestand, der mit Reisen und weiteren Hobbys ausgefüllt, bis heute keinen Leerlauf aufkommen ließ.

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Hilfsbereitschaft sowie uneingeschränktes Vertrauen sind die Schwerpunkte der heutigen Beziehung, die man als das Produkt von Glück und ständigem Bemühen betrachten kann. 


*Bilanz.*

In meiner persönlichen Bilanz steht  D a n k b a r k e i t  an erster Stelle.

Ich bin dankbar    

dass meine Erkrankung in einem frühen Stadium entdeckt wurde.

dass sie mich in einem Alter traf, in dem die berufliche Existenz und die Ausbildung der Kinder nicht mehr gefährdet werden konnten.

dass ich Mittel und Wege fand, ein Fortschreiten der Krankheit zu stoppen.

Natürlich gibt es nie eine endgültige Sicherheit, dass dies für alle Zeit gelungen ist.
Mein Alter (80) lässt mich dies relativ gelassen sehen und ich blicke zufrieden auf ein erfülltes Leben zurück.

Mit dem Alter häufen sich die Jubiläen.
10 Jahre PK, 20 Jahre Ruhestand, 40 Jahre eigenes Haus, 50 Jahre Ehe, 80 Jahre Leben. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir eine weitere runde Zahl wünschen soll!?!

Die biologische Uhr läuft; sie bestimmt den Rhythmus und das Ende. Es ist der natürliche Weg, um ein Leben zu v o l l - enden. Ich möchte kein sehr hohes Alter erreichen, wenn dies zu Lasten einer akzeptablen Lebensqualität gehen sollte. Lieber noch 5 gute als 10 schlechte Jahre!


Die langjährige Auseinandersetzung mit der Erkrankung, die erlebten Höhen und Tiefen, die Kontakte mit anderen Betroffenen etc. haben in vielen Bereichen das Denken und Empfinden verändert. 

Schwerpunkte haben sich verlagert, neue Prioritäten haben sich gebildet.

Diese Entwicklung hat u.a. dazu geführt, dass ich mich seit Jahren intensiv um unsere Gesundheit kümmere, soweit dies einem Laien möglich ist. Die Möglichkeiten des Internets und die Unterstützung durch einige gute Ärzte sind und waren mir dabei eine wertvolle Hilfe.

Bei aller zum Teil berechtigten Kritik an unserem Gesundheitswesen sollten wir anerkennen, dass wir in Deutschland trotzdem eine hervorragende Versorgung haben. 

Die Fortschritte der Medizin werden besonders deutlich, wenn wir unsere heutigen Möglichkeiten mit denen unserer Eltern oder Großeltern vergleichen.

Wir sollten unsere Chancen nutzen, indem wir versuchen, auch unsere Mentalität im Umgang mit Krankheit dem Fortschritt anzupassen. 

Ein gutes Gelingen wünscht.
Helmut, ein Mann mit Schwächen und Emotionen!

----------


## rembert

Hallo Helmut,
bin sehr beeindruckt von deinem Beitrag und wünsche dir alles gute für deinen weiteren Weg. Mit deiner Energie und Einstellung schaffst du die 90 aber ganz sicher :-)
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut,
hab Dank für diese wundervollen Worte, die einmal mehr auch Deine schriftstellerischen Fähigkeiten bestätigen.




> Könnte es sein, dass die Diagnose Prostatakrebs einen Mann tiefer trifft als viele andere Erkrankungen, weil sie das emotionale und biologische Zentrum seiner Männlichkeit gefährdet?


Mein Versuch am Anfang meiner Forumszugehörigkeit, die Prostata eines Mannes zunächst mit der Seele in einen Zusammenhang zu bringen und dann nach Protest auch noch das Herz zu bemühen, schlug fehl. Es war auch ein absolut hoffnungsloses absurdes Unterfangen. Wirklich gemeint hatte ich eigentlich wohl, dass die Prostata einen Mann erst zum Mann macht. Eine schlimme Behauptung; obwohl wenigstens da was dran sein könnte, denn eine Frau hat ja keine Prostata.




> Das Wissen hilft dem Ratsuchenden, zum mündigen Patienten zu werden.


Dieses Wissen, lieber Helmut, verdanken nicht nur wir Beide zu einem Großteil auch diesem Forum. Forumsbenutzer, die schon längere Zeit hier ständig mitlesen, wären in den meisten Fällen inzwischen auch in der Lage, neu Betroffenen mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen. Es wäre zu begrüßen, wenn sich möglichst viele Betroffene, noch mehr als bisher, in die verschiedenen Threads einschalten würden.




> Es war ein gutes Gefühl, Ratsuchenden ein klein wenig helfen zu können.


Und wie Du geholfen hast, kann nicht nur ich bestätigen. Der mit unendlicher Geduld und Perfektion beschriebene Behandlungsablauf im DKFZ war für mich das Signal, Dir nachzueifern. Ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Mögen Deine Wünsche für gutes Gelingen für uns alle in Erfüllung gehen, in dem noch ein paar Hindernisse aus dem Weg geräumt werden, die uns ein noch langes Leben bei angenehmer Lebensqualität ermöglichen.

*"Wer das erste Knopfloch verfehlt, kommt mit dem Zuknöpfen nicht zurande*"
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Helmut

Auch ich möchte Dir an dieser Stelle für diese beeindruckenden Zeilen meinen Respekt zollen und Dir die allerbesten Wünsche für Deinen weiteren Lebensabend mit auf den Weg geben.

Ich erwarte von Dir, dass Du zu Deinem 90. und 100. Geburtstag diese Zeilen um weitere Erfolgsmeldungen ergänzen kannst. Es wäre schade, wenn diese in perfekter schriftstellerischer Manier verfassten Zeilen in der Versenkung verschwinden würden; ich finde sie sollten unbedingt Deinem Erfahrungsbericht zur IMRT-Behandlung ergänzend beigefügt werden.

Mein Respekt und alles Gute weiterhin

Spertel

----------


## premme

Hallo Helmut,

DANKE für diesen, tollen Beitrag.

*Ich zieh den Hut vor Dir.*

Wünsche Dir weitere, schöne Jahre, und noch einige Beiträge, hier im Forum.

Einfach toll.

Gruß premme

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Helmut,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Beitrag herzlich bedanken! Finden doch Deine Worte sehr oft genau meine derzeitigen Gefühle in oft noch unsicherer Position. Ich weiß erst seit einem Vierteljahr von meiner Erkrankung und habe in dieser relativ kurzen Zeit schon sehr viele Ratschläge, Hinweise und Hilfe hier im Forum gefunden. Die zahlreichen Parallelen im Schicksal Gleich betroffener helfen mir dabei, besonders die seelischen Probleme zu bewältigen. Leider habe ich bisher bei den behandelnden Ärzten nur in einem Fall auch ein Interesse an der Gefühlslage gespürt, ohne das dies allerdings vertieft wurde. Dein Beitrag erhöht meinen Willen zum Kampf gegen den "Untermieter" und ich werde alle Anstrengungen unternehmen, als aktiver Beteiligter im Therapiegeschehen mit zu wirken! Mich erwartet in der nächsten Zeit eine Bestrahlung der "Tumorreste" oder was immer sich da noch aufhält. Da helfen solche Informationen, wie in Deinem angeführten Bericht (http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ni_IMRT_V2.pdf) sehr gut bei der Vorbereitung darauf. 

Dafür nochmals *DANKE* und die besten Wünsche für noch viele schöne gemeinsame Jahre mit Deiner Gattin!

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Günter55

Lieber Helmut!

*Vielen Dank!*

Du sprichst mit deinem gelungenen Bericht vielen Betroffenen, die sich so gut artikulieren können, aus der Seele. Dein Beitrag hat mich angerührt und gelehrt, dankbar zu sein.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Helmut,

mit Deinem ausführlichen Beitrag und Rückblick auf Deine Krankheit und Dein bisheriges Leben hast Du souverän aufgezeigt, wie weise man Lebenserfahrung auch hier im Forume einbringen kann. 

Jeder, der sein Leben bewußt wahrnimmt - oftmals erst nach der Entdeckung einer ernsten Krankheit - ist von vielen Passagen Deines Beitrags berührt.
Berührt, weil Du alle Aspekte unserer Krankheit ganz offen angesprochen hast.

Manches ist (anfangs) zu selbstverständlich, anderes wird verdrängt, weil ein Gespräch unangenehm sein könnte.

Auch wenn Du in Deinem jetzigen Lebensabschnitt mit einer gewissen Gelassenheit schreiben kannst, hoffe ich für die vielen Neuerkrankten, dass sie etwas von Deiner Erfahrung profitieren.

Am meisten profitierst hoffentlich Du selbst von Deinem Beitrag, und das völlig zu Recht. 

Über die Krankheit zu schreiben und zu sprechen ist für mich eine Art Therapie, das Gefühl habe ich bei Dir auch.

So gelingt es besser, die Krankheit anzunehmen, zu helfen - und nicht zu verfluchen.
Ich wünsche Dir, das Du noch oft helfen kannst.

Dein gesamter Beitrag gehört natürlich an passender Stelle ins Archiv.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Helmut,

unterstütze Franks Anregung
@ Dein gesamter Beitrag gehört natürlich an passender Stelle ins Archiv.


Dein einzigartiger, mutmachender Beitrag wäre es wert auch in www.myProstate.eu (oder oben den Link  Erfahrungsberichte anklicken) eingestellt zu werden, weil er dort nicht nach einiger Zeit im bps-Forum-Ocean versinkt, sondern bedingt durch die **  ( = 10 Überlebenjahre) den Neudiagnostizierten sofort ins Auge fällt und ohne Anmeldung aufgesucht werden kann.

Alles Gute für die nächsten 10 Jahre – vorerst

GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

Es ist etwas merkwürdig, ich hatte gestern Abend hier einen Beitrag geschrieben in dem ich darauf hinwies, dass Helmuts Text der Nachwelt bereits in den KISP-"Texten" erhalten bleibt, unter der Rubrik "Prostatakrebs und Psyche". Ich war wohl schon etwas müde und habe nicht auf den "Antworten"-Button geklickt, tue es darum  j e t z t !

----------


## BERNET

Unmögliches wird sofort erledigt. Wunder dauern nun mal einen Tag länger.
Danke an den Moderator, dass er spontan die gleiche Einschätzung hatte, wie viele hier im Forum, und für die Zukunft diesen wichtigen Beitrag von Helmut konserviert hat.

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Kollegen!

Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen, über die ich mich sehr freue.

Niemals hätte ich erwartet, dass dieser Bericht ebenfalls ins Archiv aufgenommen wird.
(Ich habe die Gedanken einfach so dahin fließen lassen, während der Bericht über die IMRT echte Arbeit war.)
Herzlichen Dank auch an Ralf!

Ich möchte noch einen Gedanken nachtragen, der in meinem Beitrag vielleicht nicht deutlich genug betont wurde, um zu erläutern, warum mich das Thema des mentalen Umgangs mit einer Erkrankung so sehr beschäftigt.

Ich finde es einfach  u n v e r s t ä n d l i c h , dass viele Menschen  und hier vor allem Männer  so desinteressiert mit der eigenen Gesundheit umgehen. In der Jugend mag dies ja noch verständlich sein, aber ab etwa 50 sollte man dem Thema schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen, ohne deshalb zum Hypochonder zu werden.

Dies gilt nicht nur im Bereich der Prostata  Erkrankungen; die mangelnde Akzeptanz der Darmspiegelung ist ein typisches Beispiel dafür.

In meinem eigenen Umfeld erlebe ich es, wie Männer um zwischen 60 und 80 von Vorsorge nichts wissen wollen, erste Warnzeichen nicht ernst nehmen und im Fall eines Befundes sich nicht im Geringsten um ein Verständnis bemühen, um selbst agieren zu können.
Teilweise ist es zum Verzweifeln!

Sicher gibt es eine Schicht von Betroffenen, die intellektuell damit überfordert ist, aber ein großer Teil besteht auch aus Männern, die fähig und gewohnt sind, zu denken, zu analysieren, zu organisieren und zu handeln.

Diese Ignoranz legt den Verdacht nahe, dass dieser verdammte männliche Stolz es nicht zulässt, sich und Anderen Schwächen einzugestehen. Vielmehr muss Man(n) die Illusion aufrechterhalten, alles im Griff zu haben.

Wie groß ist wohl der Anteil der im Forum Aktiven in Relation zur Gesamtzahl der Betroffenen? 
Ich schätze, er bewegt sich im niedrigen einstelligen Prozent  Bereich. 
Ist dies nicht beschämend gering, auch wenn man berücksichtigt, dass nicht Alle PC  Kenntnisse haben?

Was lässt sich tun, um diesen bedauerlichen Zustand zu verbessern?

Mein Beitrag war als ein bescheidener Versuch gedacht, dieses Problem ins Bewusstsein zu rücken.

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## premme

> Liebe Kollegen!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen, über die ich mich sehr freue.
> 
> Ich finde es einfach u n v e r s t ä n d l i c h , dass viele Menschen  und hier vor allem Männer  so desinteressiert mit der eigenen Gesundheit umgehen. In der Jugend mag dies ja noch verständlich sein, aber ab etwa 50 sollte man dem Thema schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen, ohne deshalb zum Hypochonder zu werden.
> 
> Dies gilt nicht nur im Bereich der Prostata  Erkrankungen; die mangelnde Akzeptanz der Darmspiegelung ist ein typisches Beispiel dafür.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


Hallo Helmut (i),

Zu diesem Thema möchte ich gerne ein paar Zeilen schreiben. 

Auch ich bin in der Generation groß geworden, wo man über "sowas" nicht gesprochen hat. Das ändert sich, glücklicher Weise, so langsam.
Auch ich stelle in männlichen Gesprächsgruppen, in meiner Altersklasse fest, das eine unheimliche Unwissenheit, Gelassenheit besteht.
Erschrocken bin ich oft über die Begründung, das kostet ja Geld. Natürlich müßte diese Untersuchung kostenfrei angeboten werden.
Aber ob PSA oder Darmspiegelung, das ist doch nicht`s für uns starke Männer.
Und wenn es dann zu spät ist, zieht man sich oft zurück, und will nicht eingestehen, das man hätte vorsorgen können.
Deshalb freue ich mich immer, über jedes neue Mitglied in diesem Forum, der offen, wie wir alle, über sein Problem schreibt.
Vermutlich können wir diesen bedauerlichen Zustand nur verändern, in dem wir versuchen die starken Männer im Gespräch auf die richtige Linie einzuschwenken.

So, das war es.

Gruß premme

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Helmut,

nicht nur der falsche Stolz, auch  die Bequemlichkeit der Männer sind meiner Meinung nach das Problem.
Ich hatte vor ca. einem Jahr schon einmal die Rechnung aufgemacht, dass sich hier im Forum vielleicht pro Tag ein Neu-Erkrankter meldet - also ein paar Hundert im Jahr.
Bei ca. 58.000 Neu-Erkrankten pro Jahr liegen wir vielleicht unter einem Prozent.

Und diejenigen, die sich mit ihrer Krankheit vielleicht an eine Selbsthilfegruppe wenden, haben in jungen Jahren vermutlich auch eine Hemmschwelle zu überwinden. Und wir werden immer mehr junge Männer haben...

Ich habe in meinem ausführlichen Thread mit meinem letzten *Beitrag* gestern eine Frage an das Forum gestellt, wie man anderswo die Situation sieht.
Bisher gibt es noch keinerlei Beitrag dazu.

Vermutlich kann man auch bei der Arbeit der SHG's etwas verbessern.

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Helmut.........

Diese bedauernswerten, aber aus meiner Sicht nur schwer änderbaren Zustände der Ignoranz, habe ich bereits im Rahmen der "Aktiven-Überwachungs-Diskussion" erwähnt.
Mittlerweile habe ich es aufgegeben, zu gegebenen Anlass auf die "Risiken des Älterwerden" hinzuweisen; den meisten ist dies lästig, man zieht aus Angst vieles ins Lächerliche und will über andere unwichtige Dinge des Lebens (z. B. die Finanzkrise) debattieren.

Selbst im Zuge meiner Strahlentherapie, wo ein Kontakt mit Betroffenen täglich unumgänglich war, herrschte Unwissenheit und Desinteresse an der eigenen Situation.

Warum ? Schwer zu sagen......ich denke, sie haben fast alle Schiss !

Es ist auch meiner Meinung nach völlig unsinnig, die Forderung nach kostenlosen PSA-Test weiter zu artikulieren. Jeder, der halbwegs mit dieser Materie vertraut ist weiss mittlerweile, dass die meisten Männer nur alle -3- Jahre diesen benötigen. Diese 20.- könnte eigentlich jeder aus eigener Tasche bezahlen; alle, die ich kenne wären sehr wohl dazu in der Lage, nur haben alle Angst vor dem Ergebnis. Dies ist der wahre Grund, nicht die Kosten. Eine Kostenübernahme durch die Krankenkasse würde hier nicht viel ändern.

Vor knapp -3- Jahren wurde der Urologenkongress in Berlin abgehalten, an einem Tag gab es die Möglichkeit im Rahmen eines Patiententages Fragen an die führenden Prostataexperten dieses Landes zu stellen. In dieser 3,5 Millionen-Metropole fanden sich ganze 70 Interessenten ein, von denen max. 2/3 Betroffene waren, der Rest waren interessierte Zuhörer.

Mir selbst ist ein Fall bekannt, wo bei einem 60jährigen der PSA ständig ansteigt, mittlerweile sind wohl die 15 ng/ml erreicht, und beim Hinweis auf die Notwendigkeit einer Biopsie wird geradezu hysterisch reagiert. Soll man hier weiter missionieren ? Viele ähnliche Beispiele könnten folgen, es ist sinnlos.

Andererseits sei die Frage erlaubt, ob es verstorbenen Mitgliedern dieses Forum, sei es Konrad, Michael oder Winfried, wirklich einen Tag unbeschwerten Lebens mehr gebracht hat sich permanent mit dieser Materie zu beschäftigen, zumal alle gewußt haben dürften, was auf sie zukommt............vielleicht sind die Unwissenden gar zu beneiden, denn auch wir, die halbwegs Wissenden werden unserem Schicksal nicht entgehen.

Irgendwann erwischt´s halt jeden, die Frage ist nur wann.

@BERNETT

Die erste Frage, mit der ich mich bei meinem ersten Besuch in der Selbsthilfegruppe Berlin konfrontiert sah, lautete sinngemäß, ob ich hier meinen Vater abholen möchte. Mit meinen 44 Lenzen habe ich dort den Rahmen sehr verjüngt, verwertbare Erkenntnisse waren dort allerdings nicht zu erhalten.

Schönen Abend

Spertel

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Spertel,

eine gute, wenn auch resignierende Analyse. Ich betrachte die Situation allerdings als noch viel trostloser. Ich wurde vor 9 1/2 Jahren diagnostiziert. In dieser Zeit haben circa *eine halbe Million weiterer Männer in Deutschland* die gleiche Diagnose erhalten, diese Zahl muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Wo sind die alle? In den SHG, und wenn auch nur passiv, sind sie jedenfalls nicht. Zu den Mitgliederversammlungen des BPS - die nächste wird im September in Magdeburg stattfinden und dabei auch das zehnjährige Bestehen des BPS feiern - erscheinen ca. 160 Männer von aktuell 222 SHG-Leitern. Die fehlenden ca. 60 SHG-Leiter haben in der Regel nachvollziehbare Gründe für ihr Nichterscheinen. Also insgesamt 222 Männer von ca. 500.000, die sich für ihre Geschlechtsgenossen engagieren, ihre Freizeit opfern*). Als Redakteur der Webpräsenz des BPS warte ich darauf, dass einmal jemand einen Artikel zu einem neuen oder meinetwegen auch alten Thema schreibt, das noch nicht berücksichtigt worden ist, dass auch mal ein Anderer als die drei oder vier üblichen Verdächtigen mal einen interessanten Artikel aus den PCRI _Insights_ übersetzt oder was es sonst noch an denkbaren Aktivitäten gibt. Nix, nada, Schweigen im Walde.
*) Es sind natürlich noch ein paar mehr als diese 222. Trotzdem ist das Bild erbärmlich.

Ralf

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Ralf!

Ich verstehe ja deinen Frust, wenn man sich die Zahlen anschaut. Wir müssen uns aber natürlich folgende Fragen stellen:

Warum erreichen wir nicht eine größere Zahl an Betroffenen?

Ist es Gleichgültigkeit, Unwissenheit, Angst, Unfähigkeit darüber zu reden bei den Betroffenen?
Oder haben wir in den SHG`s die falschen Themen? (Was ich nicht glaube)

Erschwerend kommt sicher hinzu, dass hauptsächlich ältere Männer vom PK betroffen sind. Viele von Ihnen haben 2 Dinge in Ihrem Leben nicht gelernt:
1. Über Krankheiten und Probleme reden
2. Mit einem PC im Internet surfen

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## premme

> Warum erreichen wir nicht eine größere Zahl an Betroffenen?
> 
> Ist es Gleichgültigkeit, Unwissenheit, Angst, Unfähigkeit darüber zu reden bei den Betroffenen?
> Oder haben wir in den SHG`s die falschen Themen? (Was ich nicht glaube)
> 
> Erschwerend kommt sicher hinzu, dass hauptsächlich ältere Männer vom PK betroffen sind. Viele von Ihnen haben 2 Dinge in Ihrem Leben nicht gelernt:
> 1. Über Krankheiten und Probleme reden
> 2. Mit einem PC im Internet surfen
> 
> ...


Hallo Günter,
schwieriges Thema. Aber, wie immer machen wir uns, als Betroffene, die meisten Gedanken.

*Der Mensch wacht meist erst dann auf, wenn es ihm an den eigenen Kragen geht.*

Alle empfehlen : den Frisör, die Autowerkstatt, das Gasthaus, den Ausflugstipp usw. Aber kaum einer empfiehlt seinen Uro zur Bestimmung des PSA.

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, wir (ich) können erstmal nicht`s weiter unternehmen, als die Männer ( und /oder deren Frauen) direkt anzusprechen und auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweisen. Und auf alle weiteren Entwicklungen durch "unterlassen" ansprechen.

Gruß premme
PS. Frohe Pfingsten

----------


## helmut (i)

*Wie weit soll bzw. kann das eigene Engagement gehen?*


Ich möchte mich hier nochmals einschalten, um die oben genannte Frage zu stellen, gleichzeitig mir den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben, der in einem konkreten Fall gestern seinen (vorläufigen?) Höhepunkt gefunden hat.

Es geht um einen früheren Sport- und Wanderfreund, mit dem ich noch losen Kontakt habe.
Er ist 83, was bis ins Alter sportlich aktiv und nie in seinem Leben krank.

Vor ca 1.5 Jahren wurde die Diagnose PK gestellt, nachdem er vorher über 2 Jahre einem erhöhten PSA  Wert keine Beachtung geschenkt hatte (der Urologe hat ihm nicht entsprochen!). Sein PSA  Wert lag über 400, sein GS bei 8, weitere Details sind mir nicht bekannt. Er nahm dies nicht sehr tragisch Ich spür doch nichts.! und bagatellisierte die Situation mit der (angeblichen) Aussage einer Ärztin aus der Verwandtschaft, dass Andere einen PSA  Wert von 1000 haben und noch immer leben.

Immerhin sah er die Notwendigkeit einer ärztlichen Begleitung ein und landete bei einem durchaus renommierten Urologen. Dieser begann eine Hormonblockade und veranlasste ein Knochenszintigramm. Der Patient war zufrieden mit der Aussage: Das kriegen wir schon hin! Das Szintigramm war voll von schwarzen Flecken. Der Begriff Metastasen war völlig neu für den Patienten, aber der Radiologe hatte ihm (angeblich) erklärt, die seien relativ harmlos, da sie eingekapselt sind! Der Urologe verordnete Zometa  Infusionen.

Der PSA  Wert war durch die HB auf ca 40 gesunden, als er wieder zu steigen begann; offensichtlich war Hormonresistenz eingetreten. Der Urologe verordnete Estracyt, welches natürlich auch Nebenwirkungen hatte. Zeitweise auftretende Schmerzen im LW  Bereich wurden auf das Medikament bzw. auf die Nieren zurückgeführt. Er begann, die Dosierung selbst zu bestimmen, bzw. auszusetzen. Ohne Tabletten fehlt mir gar nichts! Mit dem Urologen war er zunehmend unzufrieden, weil dieser ihn (angeblich) im 2-Minuten-Takt abfertigte.

Zunehmende Schmerzen und ein weiter steigender PSA  Wert führten ihn (auf mein Drängen hin) zu einem Onkologen, der eine Chemotherapie beginnen wollte. Diese lehnt der Patient ab, lieber wolle er weiter Estracyt nehmen  aber in der Dosierung nach eigenem Ermessen! 

Ein gestriger Anruf informierte mich über den neuesten Stand:
Der Onkologe hatte eine neue radiologische Untersuchung angeordnet, die auch stattfand
(aber der Patient weiß nicht, welcher Art!). Die Frage nach dem Vergleich zum ersten radiologischen Befund konnte nicht beantwortet werden (angeblich auch vom Arzt nicht,
weil das Bild sehr schlecht war!!!). Eine Strahlentherapie wurde angeordnet, ein erstes Beratungsgespräch hat bereits stattgefunden, aber der Patient weiß nicht, was bestrahlt wird, die Prostata oder die LWS!!!

Ich habe mich seit seiner Diagnose bemüht, ihn zu informieren und vor allem zu eigener Initiative zu motivieren, aber irgendwann stößt man an seine Grenzen. 

Es muss erwähnt werden, dass es sich bei dem Patienten nicht etwa um einen Hinterwäldler handelt, sondern er ist studierter Maschinenbauer und war lange in großen Industriebetrieben tätig. Mit Sicherheit musste der dort planen, organisieren, kontrollieren und Verantwortung tragen. Auch der nahe liegende Verdacht auf Altersdemenz trifft nicht zu.
Wie soll man sich in einem solchen Fall verhalten? 
Weitere Bemühungen um ein rationales Vorgehen erscheinen völlig sinnlos. 
Ich frage mich, ob ein Schönreden der Situation wenigstens vorübergehend ein Minimum an psychologischer Hilfe darstellen könnte, auch wenn es mir widerstrebt!?!

Man kann auch verstehen, dass Ärzte bei solchen Patienten jegliche Motivation für eine echte Beratung verlieren.

Grüße
Helmut

----------


## premme

Hallo Helmut,
dein Beitrag ist ein gutes Beispiel. Du hast versucht deinen ehemaligen Wanderfreund in die richtige Spur zu lenken. Du kennst ihn gut. Du weißt, das er, trotz seines hohen Alters ein aktiver Mensch ist, der immer mit beiden Beinen voll im Leben stand.
Nun kommt die ärztliche Untersuchung und der Befund.
Ich versuche mich jetzt in den Arzt zu versetzen, was soll er ihm sagen. Der Arzt befindet sich jetzt auf auf einem Grad. Er hat vor sich einen älteren Mann, kennt ihn nicht weiter, vielleicht will er ihn nicht verunsichern, "verrückt" machen. 
Aber, ich persöhnlich verlange auch vom Doc die Wahrheit. Und hoffe, das er ehrlich zu mir ist.
Nun werden Behandlungen verschrieben. Der Patient hat das Gefühl, es wird etwas für ihn getan.
Du schreibst von "Schönreden". 
Ich bin der Meinung, wenn du die Kraft hast, hilf ihm, vermittle ihm das Gefühl, das du da bist, und er nicht allein ist. Gehe einfach auf die angeordneten Maßnahmen / Behandlungen ein.

Helmut, das sind nur Gedanken von mir.

Viele Grüße und Frohe Pfingsten
von premme

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Helmut (i),
als interessierter Nichtpatient (siehe Profil) gratuliere ich zu dieser Bestandsaufnahme und guten Verlauf. Der Aufruf zur Vorsorge, den ich hiermit ausdrücklich und seit Jahrzehnten aktiv unterstütze, bekommt heute wieder einen medialen Dämpfer (zwar bezogen auf Brustkrebs, Stoßrichutng aber gleich):
"Ärzte Zeitung, 18.07.2012
Mammografie enttäuscht - erneut
*Brustkrebs-Screening - top oder flop? Erst vor kurzem hatten Studien den Nutzen angezweifelt. Jetzt legen schwedische Forscher nach: Ihre Daten lesen sich so, als ob es eines der weltweit größten Screening-Programme nie gegeben hätte."

Gewiß, unser Denken ist immer noch von der individuellen Erfahrung bestimmt. Diese ist erweiterbar, wie im hier gelobten Verlaufsbericht des betroffenen Patient eindrucksvoll dargestellt wird (Ärzte, Kliniken, Mitpatienten etc.).  Angetrieben von der Kostendiskussion greift mancher  Politiker gierig nach Einsparmöglichkeiten und wird den Bericht über ein "enttäuschendes" Screening zum Anlaß nehmen, seine Entscheidung zu treffen. Sprich: PSA-Screening und Vorsorge beim Mann abzulehnen. Sollte es diesen Politiker selbst betreffen, kann ja immer noch im Einzelfall entschieden werden...
Ich schreibe diese Zeilen, weil ich weiß, wie wenig außerhalb unserer Arztpraxen von diesem Kampf wirklich bekannt ist. Besser ins Auge fällt da schon mal der "Pharmziehabhängige Arzt".
Fazit: Screeningbereitschaft wecken - auch beim jungen Patienten.
Das wünscht sich
Winfried
*

----------


## tom aus lu

> *
> Fazit: Screeningbereitschaft wecken - auch beim jungen Patienten.
> *


Gerne, dann aber unter einheitlichen Bedingungen.

Auch ich bin hier in diesem Forum "Nichtbetroffener", "nur" Angehöriger und habe wegen dem Prostatakarzinom meines Vaters frühzeitig die Früherkennung in Anspruch genommen. Leider habe ich dabei haarsträubendes erlebt und gerade in der "Fachschaft" der Urologie meine größten Feinde entdeckt. 

Ich habe mittlerweile 3 unterschiedliche urologische Praxen kennen lernen dürfen und alle waren nach dem gleichen Schema gestrickt: "business as usual" und dazu haben sie sich gerne auch der bewusst geschürten Angst bedient. Mit leicht vergrößerter Prostata habe ich im allgemeinen Tenor von allen Ärzten eine Horrorszenario mit Mitte 50 beschrieben bekommen um ja wieder bei der nächsten Früherkennung auf die kostenpflichtige "urologische Komplettuntersuchung" zurück zu greifen.

Die letzte Untersuchung habe ich daher bei meinem Hausarzt gemacht. Er ist bisher der einzige der hier eine gewisse Distanz zu den Ergebnissen wahrt und seltsamerweise für Ultraschall keine zusätzliche Vergütung verlangt. Auch die Kosten der PSA Bestimmung wird direkt von mir an das Labor bezahlt und für das Blutabzapfen verlangt mein Hausarzt auch keinen zusätzlichen Cent. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sein Finger genauso sensibel ist wie der des Fachmanns.

Fazit: Bezogen auf Vertrauen folge ich dem Instinkt meines Vaters (der ja noch seiner OP bei keinem Urologen mehr vorstellig war) und gehe zum meinem Hausarzt, dessen Vater mich schon als kleines Kind kannte! 

Tom

----------


## tom aus lu

Da passt doch auch noch ein Artikel dazu:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundhei...sser-1.1417507

Welche Veranlassung sollen Männer jetzt noch sehen eine Früherkennung zu nutzen wenn sie dadurch Gefahr laufen eher Nachteile zu erleiden als Vorteile zu haben?

Getreu dem Motto " Was ich nicht weiß macht mich nicht heiß" sind solche Meldungen eine Steilvorlage aller Vorsorgemuffel. Vielleicht doch ein Rezept für ein qualitativ besseres Leben?

Tom

----------


## Mafred

"Was ich nicht weiß...." ok ,meinem Mann sagte der Urologe 2001...wären Sie ein,zwei Jahre später gekommen...wer weiß ob Sie das Heute noch erlebt hätten...Zum Glück hatte er die Vorsorge
wahr genommen...von daher 
Lieber Gruß Mafred

----------

